# Need some input please



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm concerned with one of my daughters Platy's
Over two weeks it's become rather skinny. I see the fish eatting so I don't believe it's starving.

The problem is the MM male is obsessed with her! He doesn't leave her side ever!
Anytime the other females swim by he chases them away. In fact I caught this MM darting at one of the females yesterday.
I've asked "Grandpa" for his 35 gallon tank/stand set up which just sits there empty.

In the mean time how do I help this fish?
Is she sick or just stressed out?
She clamps her fins down when ever this MM male is around. But when she swam close by me I noticed her side almost looked leathery? Not sure if that's the best word to use. Anyways the best photo I got were these ....

I added a piece of wood (been soaking for a long time to get tannins out) for a new hiding place.
But he has her cornered to one side of the tank

the only other tank I have is a 5.5 g for the fry. I also have a fish bowl but it's small ....

Here she is about 1 month ago
http://i39.tinypic.com/28cm6wl.jpg

Last Week
http://i44.tinypic.com/9021ht.jpg

Today
http://i41.tinypic.com/9zn9k0.jpg

http://i41.tinypic.com/2exanvl.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/20z38dz.jpg

15gallon tank
temp 27-28

last readings on the 24th (took kit back as the kit was expired and 1wk old and ordered newer one)
PH 7.4
Ammonia 0.25 (<- I know. working on it!)
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5

I've continued to do daily water changes ....

There Diet
Omega One Natural Protein Formula Flakes
blood worms
peas

In the tank are
mickey mouse male
reg swag platy female (the one that I'm having issues with) 
sunburst platy female
dalmation lyretail molly female

What do I do ???!!!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

He shows no intrest in the other females? Whats the F/M ratio. 

IMO seperation is one good idea... But what happens if you re-introduce her to the tank, he may turn on her...after she is seperated he may find another target. 

Another option ( your not at capacity ) buy more females and hope one recieves his advances. This sounds to melike a spawning regection


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

dee0107 said:


> I'm concerned with one of my daughters Platy's
> Over two weeks it's become rather skinny. I see the fish eatting so I don't believe it's starving.
> 
> The problem is the MM male is obsessed with her! He doesn't leave her side ever!
> ...


Are you increasing your hardness in there? All livebearer fish are harder water fish in general. Your pH is good for them but if you are only raising pH and not hardness that will affect all the fish in there.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lower down the temperature as I find fish tend to be more active/aggressive when the water is warmer.


----------



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

cichlid said:


> He shows no intrest in the other females? Whats the F/M ratio.
> 
> IMO seperation is one good idea... But what happens if you re-introduce her to the tank, he may turn on her...after she is seperated he may find another target.
> 
> Another option ( your not at capacity ) buy more females and hope one recieves his advances. This sounds to melike a spawning regection


He does try but it depends on the day.
Yesterday he charged at the sunburst platy when she came around again.
1 male : 3 female


----------



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Are you increasing your hardness in there? All livebearer fish are harder water fish in general. Your pH is good for them but if you are only raising pH and not hardness that will affect all the fish in there.


How do I do that?
The API 5 in 1 says;
GH 30


----------



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

cdsgo1974 said:


> Lower down the temperature as I find fish tend to be more active/aggressive when the water is warmer.


Just checked temp and it's sitting at 25


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

They'll do fine. Once the temperature decreases to about 25degrees, the fish's mating impulses and aggression lessens. Increasing the hardness of the water will definitely provide a healthier environment for the fish.

this is a good thread regarding GH:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/adjusting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/

"GH can be raised with either aquarium salt, equilibrium or replenish. Follow the dosage for your particular fish but an average level is 5 degrees. If it is a fish only aquarium salt is easy. If you have plants, use either Equilibrium or Replenish. One is a powder the latter a liquid, preference is yours."


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

dee0107 said:


> How do I do that?
> The API 5 in 1 says;
> GH 30


That's really low. Have a look at our thread on the water in the lower mainland, Victoria's water is no better.
Add salt and alkaline buffer to fix.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Correcting hardness will likely help with the aggression as well.


----------



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, seems like such a simple fix!

how much salt into a 15 gallon tank?
I have 15mls already in the tank (Nutrafin Freshwater Aquarium Salt)(platys & molly)

I have a few plants in the tank but they seem to die or not grown I should say .... They've wilted away to scrawny pointless plants!

Tank Pic Here
http://i39.tinypic.com/309r9qw.jpg


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants don't like salt. With plants we recommend Equilibrium to increase GH levels. Raising KH is also very important as livebearers are raised in hardwater conditions. To answer your comment, it is easy, very and your fish will love you for it!


----------



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Plants don't like salt. With plants we recommend Equilibrium to increase GH levels. Raising KH is also very important as livebearers are raised in hardwater conditions. To answer your comment, it is easy, very and your fish will love you for it!


Ok will pick some up tomorrow!


----------



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh forgot to add ...

I'm getting a pleco (L201)
We are upgrading tanks in 2wks to a 35g but this will be arriving in the next day or so.I know they don't like salt at least that's what I read.

Will the Equilibrium be ok for it?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent, one more hobbyist converted to success!


----------



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Excellent, one more hobbyist converted to success!


Thanks to all of you :bigsmile:


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Agreed, I try to run my Community tank, at about 6 degrees for GH/KH, i find that keeps my mollies and playties, nice and mellow, If I want to get them all horned up i increase temp by about 3-4 degrees.
Right now for me though is my Male Red Rasboro's are really trying do have there way with my Long finned Rasboro's as I'm Assuming that the Long finned are Females, If not then It may be time to see Dr.Phil:bigsmile:


----------



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

ok maybe a dumb question ...

but when you guys say 5 and 6 degrees for GH.
My strips don't have that on it. What number am I looking for?
(API 5 in 1 )


----------

